# congratulations are in order



## fenixpollo

In  English, the  phrase "congratulations are in order" means "The appropriate thing to do is to offer congratulations". The passive construction makes it a little more formal than just saying "congratulations!" For example: 

 Hello, my friend. I hear that congratulations are in order. You got the new job, right? 
(instead of)
Hey, buddy! Congratulations! I hear you got the new job!

Is there a formal construction in Spanish  that would be equivalent to "congratulations are in order" in English?


----------



## gengo

The Collins dictionary seems to suggest that there is no equivalent, as it gives the following.

_it seems congratulations are in order! ¡enhorabuena!_


----------



## franzjekill

No me sonaría a mí para nada raro que alguien  dijese: las felicitaciones son de orden. Tal vez se limite a mi zona, no lo sé. Que algo sea "de orden" es que es lo lógico, lo esperable, lo natural, algo obvio, otra cosa no se puede esperar. Ejemplo: ante un caso de corrupción comprobada, que alguien diga que "es de orden que presente su renuncia".


----------



## chamyto

If I have understood, they expected that you would get the new job, right?

_Parece que las felicitaciones son obvias._  "De orden" has no sense in Spain, from my point of view.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Not a formal construction, but around here is common to say something like "Parece que hay que felicitarte. Conseguiste el nuevo empleo, ¿verdad?"


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Yo tampoco creo que haya una expresión fija en español para ese modismo.

Quizás algo así funcione (en mi variante y en una situación relajada o de mucha confianza):

¿Cómo estás? Me enteré de que conseguiste el trabajo. _¡Ya puedo escuchar una buena carretada/dosis de aplausos!_

Saludo.


----------



## kaoruca

Yo lo diría así: "He oído que hay que felicitarte/que hay que darte la enhorabuena"


----------



## swift

Hola:

Si lo que se celebra es un cumpleaños o un aniversario:

—Me contaron que estás de manteles largos.

Si se trata de felicitar a alguien por una buena noticia (ascenso en el empleo, próximo casamiento, bebé en camino):

—Me contaron que hay que felicitarte.

Si se trata de un anuncio en voz alta ante una audiencia (en un marco más formal, con micrófono de por medio):

—Quisiera {externar/extender/hacerle llegar} mi más sincera felicitación a nuestro compañero Fenixpollo.

—Quisiera pedirles un caluroso aplauso para nuestro compañero Fenixpollo.



  Modifico este comentario para agregar algunos apuntes adicionales:


> *order*
> _in order
> _
> <...>
> 
> *2* right for the occasion ♦ _Now that you’re a college graduate, I think congratulations are in order!_ ♦ _A speech seemed to be in order, but I wasn’t sure what I should say._
> 
> _Cambridge Dictionary of American Idioms._ Cambridge University Press, 2003.


Siendo estrictos, “to be in order” se correspondería con nuestro “ser de rigor” o “{ser/parecer/resultar} oportuno”: _«Parecía oportuno dar un discurso, pero no sabía bien qué decir»_.


> *ser de rigor algo
> 1.* loc. verb. Ser indispensable por requerirlo así la costumbre, la moda o la etiqueta.
> 
> DLE: rigor.


Quizá otra forma de formularlo sea “la ocasión *amerita** que* {felicitemos/celebremos/saludemos...} a <alguien>”, o bien “no poder menos {de/que}”: _«Ahora que eres un universitario graduado, ¡no puedo menos de felicitarte!»_.


> *4.* *no poder (por) menos que* o _*no poder (por) menos de*_ + infinitivo. ‘No poder evitar lo expresado por el infinitivo’. Tanto en América como en España se emplean _no poder menos que_ y _no poder menos de_, aunque en ambas zonas existe hoy una clara preferencia por la construcción con _que_: _«No pude menos que lanzar un chillido estridente»_ (Edwards _Anfitrión _[Chile 1987]); _«No pude menos de entrar en la librería para hojear el volumen»_ (Ocampo _Testimonios _[Arg. 1977]); _«No pude menos que echarme a reír al oír la última frase»_ (Leguina _Nombre _[Esp. 1992]); _«Cuando me negó la ayuda, [...] no pude menos de decirle: —Maite, ¿qué te ha hecho la vida que tan resentida estás con ella?»_ (Palou _Carne _[Esp. 1975]). En España se usa también, y es igualmente válida, la variante _no poder por menos_: _«No pude por menos que soltar una carcajada»_ (Tomeo _Monstruo _[Esp. 1985]); _«Alicia no pudo por menos de admirarse»_ (LTena _Renglones _[Esp. 1979]).
> 
> http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=menos


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Quizá:
I hear that congratulations are in order.
Me he enterado/enteré de que _lo indicado_ sería/es felicitarte.
Me he enterado/enteré de que _lo suyo_ sería/es felicitarte.
It seems that congratulations are in order.
Parece que _lo indicado/suyo_ sería/es felicitarte.
Un saludo


----------



## monarton

Una opción sería:
_Quería darte la enhorabuena_
Se entiende que alguien merece que lo feliciten
No es un _Congratulations _tan directo como _felicidades!_


----------



## swift

Elcanario said:


> Me he enterado de que _lo indicado_ sería felicitarte.


 Sí, parece una buena opción. Sin embargo, veo un pequeño problema combinatorio que expondré a continuación.

La oración que planteó originalmente @fenixpollo puede ir encabezada por varias formulaciones que expresan la idea de haber sido informado por alguien acerca de la causa por la que habría de felicitarse al interlocutor: _tengo entendido que, según entiendo, me contaron que, me dijeron que, oí por ahí que, me acabo de enterar de que…_; expresiones todas que —a mi entender— no son compatibles con “lo {propio/indicado}”. Se preguntarán dónde está el problema. Ya les cuento…

Con las expresiones “lo propio, lo indicado” y otras como con “no poder menos {de/que}”, se recalca el fundamento para felicitar a esa persona o lo apropiado que resulta hacerlo; de ahí que se requiera un elemento que exprese causa o motivo —el hecho que da pie a la felicitación—. En particular, “lo propio, lo indicado” constituyen sintagmas que tendrían cabida únicamente en enunciados que describiesen una relación de causa a efecto, como “{Ahora/Dado} que… [+ hecho], lo {indicado/propio} sería {felicitarte/que te felicitemos}”; por ejemplo, para traducir la oración del _Cambridge Dictionary of Idioms_ que reproduje más arriba: “_Now that you’re a college graduate, I think congratulations are in order!” → *“Ahora que eres un universitario graduado, creo que lo {propio/indicado} es que te {felicite/felicitemos}”*_. De no establecerse una relación de causalidad, se requeriría como mínimo un elemento circunstancial que denote de algún modo una justificación; por ejemplo: _*“Creo que en {una ocasión/ocasiones} como esta lo {propio/indicado/debido} es que te {felicite/felicitemos}”*_.

Ahora bien, lo que se busca expresar al decir _“Hello, my friend. I hear that congratulations are in order. You got the new job, right?”_ *no es* que uno acaba de aprender lo que exige la etiqueta (_Me dicen que lo indicado es que te felicite_) sino que acaba de enterarse de que hay razones para felicitar a esa persona (_Me cuentan que __*estás de enhorabuena*_).


> *de enhorabuena*
> 
> *1.* loc. adv. En situación afortunada o feliz. _Estamos de enhorabuena porque ha nacido el primer nieto._
> 
> DLE: enhorabuena.


Veamos un ejemplo contextualizado adicional:


> Congratulations are in order to Associate Professor Sean Rogers, who has been appointed as acting director of the Bamfield Marine Sciences Centre (BMSC)!
> 
> Congratulations to Dr. Sean Rogers, recently named acting director of the Bamfield Marine Sciences Centre | Department of Biology | University of Calgary


_*Deseamos hacerle llegar nuestros parabienes a*l señor Sean Rogers, Profesor adjunto, en ocasión de su nombramiento como..._


----------



## paul355915

"Se te merecen felicidades /felicitaciones "¿?


----------



## swift

paul355915 said:


> Se te merecen


No parece una colocación idiomática, @paul355915.  Distinto sería si dijeras, por ejemplo, “{Permíteme/Déjame} felicitarte: {me parece/tengo entendido} que la ocasión lo merece”.


----------



## paul355915

swift said:


> No parece una colocación idiomática, @paul355915.  Distinto sería si dijeras, por ejemplo, “{Permíteme/Déjame} felicitarte: {me parece/tengo entendido} que la ocasión lo merece”.



Sí,  gracias por aclarármelo


----------



## kaoruca

paul355915 said:


> "Se te merecen felicidades /felicitaciones "¿?



Con la palabra "merecer" podría ser: " (Te) Mereces que te felicite(n)".


----------



## paul355915

kaoruca said:


> Con la palabra "merecer" podría ser: " (Te) Mereces que te felicite(n)".



Gracias Kaoruca


----------



## Elcanario

Hola swift:
No te faltan argumentos en tu razonamiento con el que coincido, aunque parece habérsete escapado un pequeño detalle, y es, el contexto que proporcionó fenixpollo que nos provee del motivo. Una vez inserto en él, cobra sentido.

Hello, my friend. I hear that congratulations are in order. You got the new job, right?
"Hola, amigo mío. Me enteré de que lo indicado sería felicitarte. (Ya que, puesto que, pues, porque) Conseguiste el nuevo empleo, ¿verdad?"
Se puede parafrasear de manera explícita o más formal si es necesario, puesto que formalidad es lo que busca fenixpollo.
"Hola, amigo mío. Me enteré de que lo indicado sería felicitarte, ya que conseguiste el nuevo empleo, ¿verdad?"
Un saludo


----------



## Fernoweb

Formalmente podrías felicitar de las siguientes maneras:
*Mi más sincera enhorabuena por ...
Solo cabe felicitarte por ...
Solo cabe darte la enhorabuena por..*


----------



## Oldy Nuts

La pregunta original es bien específica, y lo que varios hemos intentado hacer es proporcionar una equivalencia decente en español. Tus sugerencias serían perfectas en otro contexto.


----------



## swift

Fernoweb said:


> Solo cabe felicitarte


 Parece una buena opción para:


> _Now that you’re a college graduate, I think congratulations are in order!_


En cuanto al comentario de @Elcanario:


Elcanario said:


> No te faltan argumentos en tu razonamiento con el que coincido, aunque parece habérsete escapado un pequeño detalle, y es, el contexto que proporcionó fenixpollo que nos provee del motivo. Una vez inserto en él, cobra sentido.


Me temo que no me di a entender.  A ver si logro explicarme mejor...

La sensación que me da a mí, como hablante de español, el que alguien me diga que se acaba de enterar de que lo indicado es hacer tal o cual cosa, es la de un descubrimiento; en otras palabras: vengo a desayunarme que lo correcto en estas circunstancias es hacer aquello. Como entenderán, una formulación de ese tipo podría parecer un poco torpe y hasta sarcástica.

Anoche, repasando mentalmente este hilo, me puse a pensar en lo que espontáneamente se diría en mi entorno y llegué a la conclusión de que, muy probablemente, lo que alguien diría en las circunstancias expuestas por @fenixpollo al inicio de esta interesante discusión sería algo como: _¿A quién hay que felicitar hoy? ¿Pero a quién tenemos que felicitar hoy? ¿Pero quién está celebrando?_, expresiones todas que denotan cierta complicidad (como cuando se pregunta, fingiendo no saberlo, _¿Pero quién está cumpliendo años hoy?_).

En fin... sólo por darle una vuelta más a la noria.


----------



## Elcanario

Bueno, no veo yo tan sencillo casar la construcción formal que busca fenixpollo con la complicidad que tú sugieres, pero quién sabe. 
Un saludo


----------



## swift

Hombre, me refería a la forma desenfadada de expresarlo:


fenixpollo said:


> Hey, buddy! Congratulations! I hear you got the new job!


----------



## swift

En cualquier caso, sería interesante averiguar cómo resolvió la traducción don @fenixpollo.


----------



## Elcanario

Sí, sería interesante.
Después de darle alguna vuelta aquí dejo otra para ver qué opináis.
Por lo visto, tocan a felicitarte o a felicitarte tocan.
Un saludo


----------



## gato radioso

fenixpollo said:


> In  English, the  phrase "congratulations are in order" means "The appropriate thing to do is to offer congratulations". The passive construction makes it a little more formal than just saying "congratulations!" For example:
> 
> Hello, my friend. I hear that congratulations are in order. You got the new job, right?
> (instead of)
> Hey, buddy! Congratulations! I hear you got the new job!
> 
> Is there a formal construction in Spanish  that would be equivalent to "congratulations are in order" in English?




Las felicitaciones *son de rigor*.


----------



## swift

gato radioso said:


> Las felicitaciones *son de rigor*.


Que viene a ser lo que se intuía aquí.


----------



## gato radioso

Si, al menos es el giro que se usa, en España al menos, en estos casos. Suena formal, y por eso, a veces, se dice de una forma suavemente jocosa.


----------



## fenixpollo

chamyto said:


> If I have understood, they expected that you would get the new job, right?


No, not necessarily. In a couple of his posts, Swift has correctly analyzed the meaning of the original. For example:





swift said:


> La sensación que me da a mí, como hablante de español, el que alguien me diga que se acaba de enterar de que lo indicado es hacer tal o cual cosa, es la de un descubrimiento; en otras palabras: vengo a desayunarme que lo correcto en estas circunstancias es hacer aquello.


The phrase "congratulations are in order" is not so much focusing on when the speaker learned the news: only that the speaker learned the news earlier. The focus is on the fact that the speaker wants to formally congratulate the listener.


swift said:


> En cualquier caso, sería interesante averiguar cómo resolvió la traducción don @fenixpollo.


I'm still not sure, because there are so many suggestions in the thread. I like *son de rigor*, because it seems to be closest to the original, and it seems to be used in various regions.

I also like *sería lo indicado*, but I'm not sure how natural it sounds, or if it might suggest that I don't really want to congratulate you, but I that have to because of the situation. Even though "congratulations are in order" could conceivably be taken insincerely, it is almost always said sincerely.


----------



## gengo

As I'm sure you (fenixpollo) know, a good translation doesn't just fit target words to match the source, but rather uses the words that a native speaker would use in the same situation.  I would bet that none of the otherwise wonderful suggestions given above is used as frequently as your original English phrase.  That said, it was good to learn some of these other constructions that could be used in such situations, so thanks for asking the question.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
Again, not that there is a set phrase. In fact, we must resource to formal words and the sentence might get a light taste of friendly sarcasm. I think we could say: “_He sabido que felicitarte está *a la orden del día*. Que te salió el empleo, ¿no?_”, meaning kind of, “I've heard that congratulating you is very usual these days. (They're saying that) you got the job, don't you?”

Some more options:
_He sabido que hay que felicitarte. _<— “I've heard that the thing to do is to congratulate you”.
_Dicen que lo que procede es felicitarte._ <— A stilted way if saying, “They say the right thing to do now is to congratulate you.”
_Dizque toca felicitarte._ <— Some friendly sarcastic style. It's something like: “Apparently, it is mandatory to congratulate you.” Informal, regional.
_¿Que toca felicitarte?_ <— “Is it true that the right thing to do is to congratulate you?” Sarcastic, informal.

Cheers,


----------



## kaoruca

I agree on some things: "lo indicado sería felicitarte" doesn't sound sincere or friendly. It's a bit cold.
And gengo is right: the most similar construction doesn't have to be the best one.
As a native speaker, I usually say: "me han dicho que hay/tengo que felicitarte/darte la enhorabuena..."
Or: "me parece que aquí hay alguien a quien tengo que darle la enhorabuena..."(you).
Or "¿A quién tengo que felicitar/darle la enhorabuena?" (you)
Or even: "Me han dicho que estás de enhorabuena" (you're celebrating something or you are pregnant)


----------

